# storing soap for curing



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

If you get a true bakers rack (sometimes called speed racks) that would work. You can slide multiple trays into each section. Works nicely. Try to find a used one.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

we use a plastic liter pop bottle tote. You have seen them at stores and gas stations. They stack up nice they have holes for air circulation and are indestructable. You can get them from stores for the deposit price I'm sure, we got our's for free from a fair vendor a few years back.
I make a 6 pound batch of soap at a time that yeilds 16 to 17 bars. I can get two batches in a tote then I can stack another tote on top and just keep going. Once cured we wrap the soap and put it back in the tote, when we go to shows and markets we just pack the totes and go. We carry around 300 bars on hand at all times...record keeping is what becomes a challange at times when tags get lost, but that's another story.

I'll try to post a picture in the photo section. I'll post it bee crazy soaps.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

bee crazy, thanks for yours and everyones replies to my questions. I've sold honey for the past couple of years and have been making candles and small batches of lip balm, soap, and lotion bars and giving them away to friends and family. So far the response has been great and they ask for more. I figure it's time to offer more to my honey customers and get some increase in sales. My honey has been selling fast at the farm where I have hives. They sell their own raw milk, eggs, and cheeses that they started making this year. It would be a good time to offer other products from the hive.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

berkshire bee, it's good to sell your wares but becareful it doesn't take long before the soap and lotion business takes too much of your bee time. Good luck


----------



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

*Soap Storage*

Greetings,
Another cheap soap drying device are the flats that vegetables come in at the grocery store. I use the tomato flats that have a thin plastic removable sheet. These flats keep the soap dark yet have vents at each end for ventilation and they are free.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

bee crazy, well between being self employed, playing in two bands, belonging to things like the local cultural council, and keeping bees, I should have plenty of time for these other things. I used to make wooden toys and other stuff for craft shops and fairs. I guess I like to stay busy. If I have a gap I usually try to fill it with some kind of actvity


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I use the vinyl coated wire closet shelving, zip tied to a rack of pvc pipe. I leave the soap on the rack for about 4 weeks, then transfer it to cardboard boxes til I'm ready to wrap it.


----------



## FishCop (Oct 23, 2007)

beaglady said:


> I use the vinyl coated wire closet shelving, zip tied to a rack of pvc pipe. I leave the soap on the rack for about 4 weeks, then transfer it to cardboard boxes til I'm ready to wrap it.


Beaglady, what do you wrap the soap in after it has cured? I have read both opinions, i.e. wrap vs. left unwrapped, and have always left mine on the curing racks until they are used. Thanks.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I make it to sell, so I try to have several batches of each kind made and curing at any given time. I don't wrap it til I have an order or a craft show, at which point its usually several months old. I use paper cigar bands and shrink wrap bands with open ends.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

beaglady, can you post some pictures? Actually it would be nice to see lots of different methods pictured in the photo gallery


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ever heard of the oven curing method? I spent some time with a soap maker all of today and they use the oven curing method. Instead of 4 weeks of curing, it is 2 hours.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*don't keep us hangin'*

Chef, Tell us more! temp?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I havent tried it but I saw it done as I worked for them for a day. 

I will post the method on thi thread later tonight.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

The stackable shoe racks work out pretty well to from wally world. There a couple o bucks each.


----------

